
Falling exam passes blamed on Wikipedia 'littered with inaccuracies' - gibsonf1
http://news.scotsman.com/education/Falling-exam--passes-blamed.4209408.jp
======
iamdave
"The group singled out online encyclopedia Wikipedia, which allows entries to
be logged or updated by anyone and is not verified by researchers, as the main
source of information"

The irony in this is that if the group had done _their_ research they would
know this claim is false, and that Wikipedia essentially IS an entire
community editors working around the clock to find inaccurate and even
ambiguous details about anything posted to the site.

Over the past century, academia has been reduced to this: pump out work for
students to do, give them stringent guidelines, then be fully prepared to set
expectations and standards without first making sure those standards are even
attainable, if logically reasonable. Students will either fail to meet the
obscene criteria, or break under pressure further lowering statistics of
"success".

Then you go on to realize some of the greatest scientific and technological
contributions came from people who distanced themselves from academia, and
you'll see how asinine the problem is.

